# When the Zombie Apocalypse occurs will you be ready?



## OntheFlyTyer (Jan 7, 2011)

When the Zombie Apocalypse occurs will you be ready?


<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bVnfyradCPY?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bVnfyradCPY?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## pnome (Jan 7, 2011)

Sure am!

I've got about 2000 of these stocked up






Gonna try baitn' em'!


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 9, 2011)

what, exactly, is the point of this thread?


----------



## Thanatos (Jan 9, 2011)

I am ready! I have shotgun, pistol, chainsaw, and I got a AR-15 for Christmas.

But my friends and I have already figured out our defensive plan. We are going to put a tread mill at every entrance to our defensive position, but put it on the reverse track. They will come in and be thrown right back out.


----------



## pnome (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanatos said:


> But my friends and I have already figured out our defensive plan. We are going to put a tread mill at every entrance to our defensive position, but put it on the reverse track. They will come in and be thrown right back out.


----------

